# Need to cool my tanks



## Mustang Boy (Aug 27, 2008)

idk what the reason is but both of my tanks are staying steady at like 85 degrees i have placed ice in them to cool them down and it worked temporarily and on my smaller tank i just turned the light off cause i think this may be the source of the heat on the small tank and i opened the lid on the larger tank and have the fan in my room going full blast to try and circulate as mch air as possible


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There was an old post about this, but I can't find it. Lets see: to cool tank try frozen, floating water bottles, lowering water lever (so filter will cool with evaporation), lights off, leave lids open, blow fan across water surface, unplug heaters, buy a commercial chiller (pricey).

Let fish live with high temps, but add airstones or power heads to churn the surface and get more oxygen into the water (low oxygen is the worst thing about high temps).

What kind of fish are we talking about?


----------



## Mustang Boy (Aug 27, 2008)

in the smaller tank(10gal) it has 6 glolight tetra and 5(was 6 till a yesterday) neon tetra and in the larger tank(29gal bought with this current stocking) it has 4 rainbow fish(gonna be taken to the LFS sooner or later) 1 yellow lab(its a toss up to whether im gonna get a larger tank for him or take him to the LFS and one pea**************** eel(going to eventually get a tank just for him and new eel friends)


and since i have turned the lights off on the small tank the temp has dropped a couple degrees and i have the hood propped open on one side

and the temp has also dropped a couple degrees in the larger tank and i just turned the light off on that one too to try and help a little


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can buy feet to raise the light off the lid. It means less light, but less heat, too.


----------

